# supplier interchangablity



## scoots40 (Mar 10, 2008)

I currently use Dadant woodenware, but a friend is making a run to Mann Lake soon. How is the interchangability of these 2 suppliers- Dadant and Mann Lake? Do they have same beespace placement (top/bottom)? I have heard horror stories about mixing and matching and would hate to waste my money in an effort to save a couple bucks.
Thanks


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I would be a little cautious especially on frame products. I noticed now that even my Dadant branch went to a thicker bottom bar that will not work with older (1 year) frame ends. I had to ask for the correct ends and bars. I could see where between manufacturers it could be a hassle.


----------

